# OT: New Star Wars trilogy coming, first movie in 2015



## TrekFX (Apr 15, 2004)

Disney just bought Lucasfilm. I was listening to the investor conference call and they spilled the beans on a NEW trilogy, first film coming in 2015.


----------



## Fernando Mureb (Nov 12, 2006)

Now they will, almost certainly, bury the saga once and for all.


----------



## TrekFX (Apr 15, 2004)

Will they update Yoda's ears to a more circular shape?


----------



## Model Man (Oct 1, 2007)

And it's not even April yet!


----------



## SteveR (Aug 7, 2005)

I'm glad Disney is on board. Lucas could use some help with his merchandising.


----------



## RSN (Jul 29, 2008)

I have no doubt that the next set of films will be much more enjoyable than episodes I-III! It is clear by the sale of Lucasfilm, and those last 3 films, that Lucas just sees "Star Wars" as a commodity and nothing more. Ironic that he became the money obsessed studio, churning sub-par products, that he so despised in 1975 when he set out to make the first "Star Wars" film on his own!!


----------



## harristotle (Aug 7, 2008)

Wow, big news in the Sci Fi realm. I've always enjoyed Star Wars and am excited to hear this. It will be interesting to see where this goes... there are already countless books dealing with the time period after RotJ.


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

Fixed that thread title for you, *TrekFX*. Kinda hard to get excited about the new Trilogy being released in 80-something years.  

That being said, I'm pretty excited about this news.


----------



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

Video with Lucas just posted about the deal and future plans!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?nomobile=1&v=YyqlTi7lkhY


----------



## 206-wrecking (Apr 25, 2011)

Say what you want...these are kids movies...and I have loved every one since I saw the first in 77! I say yes


----------



## ccbor (May 27, 2003)

Fantastic News!! 

Bor


----------



## JediPuju (Oct 12, 2009)

More Star Wars is great news in my book !


----------



## Fernando Mureb (Nov 12, 2006)

Chances are that they will produce cartoons with titles like "The teenager Darth Vader". :freak:


----------



## RogueJ (Oct 29, 2000)

Oh great! "The Emperor wore tennis shoes"


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

How about "Herbie, the Love YT-1300"?


----------



## SteveR (Aug 7, 2005)

RogueJ said:


> Oh great! "The Emperor wore tennis shoes"


Kurt Russell as Emperor Palpatine! Dean Jones as Obi-Wan Kenobi!


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

I'm still waiting for the droids and ewoks cartoon series to be released on dvd, now will it get released?


----------



## jbond (Aug 29, 2002)

What, no 20,000 Leagues Under the Sea jokes?


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

Episode VII: Winnie the Sith.
Episode VIII: Lando and the Tramp.
Episode IX: Hoth White and the Seven Ewoks.


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

It won't feel like SW, without 20th Century Fox logo.


----------



## Ensign Eddie (Nov 25, 1998)

I'm looking forward to "Muppet Star Wars" in Pixar 3D. 

Seriously, I think this could be a good marriage.


----------



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

Anything that will get us new Star Wars models I'm all for!


----------



## GSaum (May 26, 2005)

Star Wars with Lucas serving only as a creative consultant will be a VERY good thing. Looking forward to this.

Oh, and I have a couple ideas for movie titles:

"Song of the Sith"
"The Emperor's New Clones"


----------



## Lou Dalmaso (Jul 13, 2004)

GSaum said:


> "Song of the Sith"
> "


Ding, Ding, Ding, We have a winner! Please hold all other entries and thank you for playing.

am I alone at being worried about this? just like any other monopoly, I get nervous when a very large chunk of pop culture is owned by one company.


----------



## joejoejedi (Mar 19, 2006)

We all will work for the mouse :thumbsup:


----------



## Chuck_P.R. (Jun 8, 2003)

GSaum said:


> Star Wars with Lucas serving only as a creative consultant will be a VERY good thing.


I'm not so sure about that.

I think TOS Star Trek and even much of TNG inspired so many of us that grew up during the Cold War because - after decades of having the possibility of a nuclear apocalypse hanging over our heads -

Roddenberry offered us a vision of a future where we not only survived, but went on to use technology to better mankind and explore the stars instead of using technology to destroy one another.

Then a team of people got control of the franchise who felt the exact opposite about the promise of technology, the future, and mankind in general.

I saw an interview of one of the two gentleman in question, I can't remember which, and it really doesn't matter as I don't want to make this post about them,

in which he said outright that he felt the exact opposite way about technology and the future as Roddenberry did.

Yet he and his buddy somehow were given creative control of the Trek franchise.

Roddenberry's TOS was about the promise of the future.
It was later turned into something very different.

Some might think that TOS matured, but in my opinion apocalyptic, conspiratorial, technology run amuck sci fi is pretty much common and pedantic. There isn't much unique about it.


My point being I hope the new owners take his consultations very seriously and don't make Star Wars into just another money machine.

To take Roddenberry's tact and take a positive view of the future, as long as everything that has been produced up to now is preserved, we can at least know Star Wars will survive.

If we don't like the new stuff we can always just ignore it.

Who knows? Now that Disney owns the rights maybe we'll get a new Blu-ray of the movies as they appeared in the theater originally?!?

To do that for the first(released) movie now I have to pull out my album sized laser disc and flip it over half way through the movie!

(Not to mention say a little prayer that my 30 year old laser disc player doesn't die before turning it on each time:tongue


----------



## Chuck_P.R. (Jun 8, 2003)

Lou Dalmaso said:


> am I alone at being worried about this? just like any other monopoly, I get nervous when a very large chunk of pop culture is owned by one company.


No, you are not alone.

But there doesn't seem to be too much concern about monopolies these days. 

Even less you and I can do about it.

On the positive side, I'm just hoping that now that Disney has the rights perhaps we might get High Def versions of the original movies as we saw them in the theaters.

Disney is probably less inclined to be philosophically hell bent on keeping the earlier versions from being seen the way Lucas was.

There is a chance that Disney will work with Lucas and produce new movies that are inspiring and faithful to the spirit of what we already have.

Heck, maybe one day Disney will digitally redo a couple of episodes and improve Jar Jar Binks the way they did Steamboat Willy! 

The point was made earlier in the thread that Disney is good at making children's movies . . .

and while I wouldn't go as far as characterizing Star Wars that way they do seem to be a combination of fairy tales and epic heroic sagas . . .

both of which Disney has some experience with.


So, yes. I agree that monopolization in the entertainment industry is becoming troublesome. 

If for no other reason then the players are becoming so few and so huge that they become so afraid to take risks we end up with surfer movies aimed at 18-25 year olds and remakes of Red Dawn!:freak:

Cloud Atlas looks to be interesting(although at 2:44 I'll have to take some No-Doze and sneak a lunch into the theater!).

But movies and television that takes risks and is imaginative gets rarer and rarer as companies get larger and larger.

But I'm going to hope for the best, we might indeed get some good new movies/stuff out of this,

at the very least I think we'll probably get some good re-releases out of this!:thumbsup:


----------



## Bobj812 (Jun 15, 2009)




----------



## RSN (Jul 29, 2008)

Point of fact, Roddenberry did not have the kind of control over "Star Trek" that most people think and certainly far less than Lucas had over "Star Wars". Everything, good or bad, seen in "Star Wars" was concieved by Lucas from character designs to scripts. What you saw on the screen was just about 100% George Lucas.

Trek on the other hand was conrolled by the network and censored by them as well. It started from the beginning on "The Cage" when NBC told them to go ahead with a second pilot but make some changes. First, remove the female first officer and get rid of the pointy eared guy. He did one of the two to make them happy. As far as story goes, the favorite villians of the franchise, the Klingon, were not his creation, he wanted the Romulans, who he came up with, to be the main villians. Budget restrictions from the network would not allow that many ears to be made so the Romulans were out! Same for the Vulcans and Spock's background. These came from D.C. Fontana, not Roddenberry. "Next Generation" suffered in the first two years until Roddenberry's health demnaded he pass the torch to some new blood and the show improved 10 fold.

I for one will be glad to see some new ideas and direction for the "Star Wars" universe and couldn't be happier that my favorite company and vacation destination will be in control!


----------



## Chuck_P.R. (Jun 8, 2003)

RSN said:


> "Next Generation" suffered in the first two years until Roddenberry's health demnaded he pass the torch to some new blood and the show improved 10 fold.


You are indeed entitled to your opinion. 

Personally I think they improved it right off the air. 

But you have every right to disagree.

On the positive side: Cudos to Manny Cotto!!! (sp?):thumbsup:

That man did a great job on the last season of Enterprise!!! imho




RSN said:


> Point of fact, Roddenberry did not have the kind of control over "Star Trek" that most people think and certainly far less than Lucas had over "Star Wars". Everything, good or bad, seen in "Star Wars" was concieved by Lucas from character designs to scripts. What you saw on the screen was just about 100% George Lucas.
> 
> Trek on the other hand was conrolled by the network and censored by them as well. It started from the beginning on "The Cage" when NBC told them to go ahead with a second pilot but make some changes. First, remove the female first officer and get rid of the pointy eared guy. He did one of the two to make them happy. As far as story goes, the favorite villians of the franchise, the Klingon, were not his creation, he wanted the Romulans, who he came up with, to be the main villians. Budget restrictions from the network would not allow that many ears to be made so the Romulans were out! Same for the Vulcans and Spock's background. These came from D.C. Fontana, not Roddenberry. "Next Generation" suffered in the first two years until Roddenberry's health demnaded he pass the torch to some new blood and the show improved 10 fold.


You make some interesting points in the details above.

But I think my main point is perhaps lost in the details.

No one would argue that Roddenberry had carte blanche control over everything, even from the beginning.

But his positive view of man's potential remained.

Those who took over the franchise took the franchise in an entirely different direction.



RSN said:


> I for one will be glad to see some new ideas and direction for the "Star Wars" universe and couldn't be happier that my favorite company and vacation destination will be in control!


I've got my fingers crossed too.
Heck, before this announcement as far as we knew that was it for the movies, so there is little to be lost.

I too am looking forward to seeing what they come up with!:thumbsup:


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

Chuck_P.R. said:


> I too am looking forward to seeing what they come up with!:thumbsup:


Count me in as well.:thumbsup:


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

joejoejedi said:


> We all will work for the mouse :thumbsup:


The question that affects posterity is, "Will this deal give Disney enough money and resulting political clout to keep all their current 'property' in copyright for a freakin' eternity?"


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

Commander Adam Quark said:


> My ancestors were members of a sub-group called Americans. Archaeological diggings made in the western and southern sections of their country indicate that these so-called Americans worshipped, and perhaps were governed by, a fully clothed English speaking mouse.


Apparently that old show knew more about the future than we'd thought.


----------



## Chuck_P.R. (Jun 8, 2003)

Paulbo said:


> Apparently that old show knew more about the future than we'd thought.


Coo!!!!!:tongue:

Is that show available somewhere?


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

Yup! It finally came out on DVD a couple of years ago. Luckily I got it delivered the day it came out for a LOT less than what it's currently listed for:

http://www.amazon.com/Quark-Complet...&ie=UTF8&qid=1351814025&sr=1-1&keywords=quark


----------



## enterprise_fan (May 23, 2004)

According to the latest news about Disney/Star Wars ( G4 / Attack of the Show / The feed ) the next movie be a totally new story line.


----------



## jheilman (Aug 30, 2001)

More info on that in the movie thread. http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=377283&page=5


----------



## RSN (Jul 29, 2008)

enterprise_fan said:


> According to the latest news about Disney/Star Wars ( G4 / Attack of the Show / The feed ) the next movie be a totally new story line.


According to Mark Hamill, he and Carrie Fisher had lunch with Lucas months ago where he discussed the project with them. Lucas will be doing the story outline for all three movies and they will not be based on any existing novels. Writers will be brought in to flesh out the stories.


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

RSN said:


> ...Writers will be brought in to flesh out the stories.


Please let one of them be Lawrence Kasdan! He's done brilliant work with Lucas' outlines.


----------



## terryr (Feb 11, 2001)

So Leia is now one of the Disney Princesses.


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

Ooooh, good one! :thumbsup:


----------



## Jodet (May 25, 2008)

Anything, and I mean literally anything would be better than the prequels. 

I have visions of 'Pirates of the Star Wars'. That's not a good thing, btw. But it's got to beat the prequels all to heck. 

Wonder if they'll send Mark to the gym or recast? My preference would be totally new characters, but no one listens to me.


----------



## terryr (Feb 11, 2001)

Carrie Fisher lost about a hundred pounds recently. Is it because she's in number 7?


----------



## woof359 (Apr 27, 2003)

*live action ?*

:freak:I wonder if this well be with real people or another CGI break thru ? they have come along way with computer animation, and Lucas FIlms has the A-Team in there stable.


----------



## Chuck_P.R. (Jun 8, 2003)

terryr said:


> Carrie Fisher lost about a hundred pounds recently. Is it because she's in number 7?



Even with the 100 pounds lost . . .

I don't think she would look the same in that clamshell outfit today.

let's leave Princess Leia as we remember her. . .


----------



## Bobj812 (Jun 15, 2009)

I'm thinking Leia isn't a princess anymore - she's what, Minister of State? Leader of the New Republic? (I know, I know, a _true_ fan would know such things...). I want to see the original characters with the original actors reflecting the age they are now. Yes, we need new characters to move the story forward - I think Han should be killed off in the first movie in a case of supreme self-sacrifice. Maybe Luke shouldn't show up until half of the way through the first movie - or at a cliff-hanger ending. But personally, if the original characters with actors aren't represented in any way, my interest and enthusiasm for the new movies will drop considerably.


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

terryr said:


> Carrie Fisher lost about a hundred pounds recently. Is it because she's in number 7?


Most reports stated she lost 50 lbs.. You have to remember, she's only 5'1" tall, so any weight gain or loss would be more obvious than if she were 5'9". At the time she said she wanted to lose the weight because "I couldn't look in the mirror. I saw pictures of myself where I didn't look like myself. I thought I was getting old; it turns out I was mostly getting fat." Now that the news is out, she might admit it was actually for the upcoming movie(s) (even though no one has confirmed whether or not she and/or Hamill will actually be in any of the new movies).

I think the plastic surgery she's had on her face is more of a concern; I've seen some photos in which she's almost unrecognizable, especially after the weight loss. Then again, there have been reports that she's re-gained some of the weight she lost, so...we'll see. Maybe.

Interestingly, Mark Hamill has gained some weight over the years and nobody seems to be too concerned about that. Of course, he never had to wear a metal bikini...


----------



## Chuck_P.R. (Jun 8, 2003)

Zombie_61 said:


> Interestingly, Mark Hamill has gained some weight over the years and nobody seems to be too concerned about that. Of course, he never had to wear a metal bikini...


I saw him the other day on Robot Chicken playing the nerdy kid with freckles. 

Jeez he's changed!!! Didn't even know he wore glasses!:tongue:


----------



## Chuck_P.R. (Jun 8, 2003)

Bobj812 said:


> I'm thinking Leia isn't a princess anymore - she's what, Minister of State? Leader of the New Republic? (I know, I know, a _true_ fan would know such things...). I want to see the original characters with the original actors reflecting the age they are now. Yes, we need new characters to move the story forward - I think Han should be killed off in the first movie in a case of supreme self-sacrifice. Maybe Luke shouldn't show up until half of the way through the first movie - or at a cliff-hanger ending. But personally, if the original characters with actors aren't represented in any way, my interest and enthusiasm for the new movies will drop considerably.


According to the news quotes it's supposed to be a new story with new characters. I have no doubt though that Disney will probably weave cameos into the movie in order to sell more tickets. But I doubt the old characters will get a good deal of face time.


----------



## RSN (Jul 29, 2008)

According to Mark Hamill, he and Carrie Fisher had lunch where Lucas told them about the films, so that sounds like they are to be involved. As to their "look" today, no one in the "Star Wars" universe changes as they get older? Obi-Wan sure did! I will be thrilled to have Luke and Leia continue the Skywalker saga and would be disappointed if they did not go in that direction.


----------



## Bobj812 (Jun 15, 2009)

The way I understood it was that it was a "new story" - in that none of the Expanded Universe books would be adapted - which as a Star Wars fan I heartily approve of. I also have no doubt that the thrust of the new movies will be propelled by new characters - I didn't mean to suggest otherwise. Basically all I want is for the classic characters to have some sort of important role, even if it is minor.


----------



## RSN (Jul 29, 2008)

Bobj812 said:


> The way I understood it was that it was a "new story" - in that none of the Expanded Universe books would be adapted - which as a Star Wars fan I heartily approve of. I also have no doubt that the thrust of the new movies will be propelled by new characters - I didn't mean to suggest otherwise. Basically all I want is for the classic characters to have some sort of important role, even if it is minor.


Agreed! :thumbsup:


----------



## Model Man (Oct 1, 2007)

Has anyone come across this guy's reviews?!?
http://redlettermedia.com/plinkett/star-wars/star-wars-episode-1-the-phantom-menace/

you should be able to find Ep2 and 3 reviews from there. Wow! Hits all nails on the head with authority!


----------



## TrekFX (Apr 15, 2004)

That guy should be knighted! That way he can cover the cost of the surgery to fix my busted gut from laughing myself into near-delirium. :hat:

Got to love when a guy deftly skewering a movie is infinitely more entertaining than the movies themselves.


----------



## chiangkaishecky (Oct 4, 2000)

More films other than the trilogy ... risking oversaturation?
http://www.deadline.com/2013/02/disney-to-release-additional-films-based-on-star-wars-characters/


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

chiangkaishecky said:


> More films other than the trilogy ... risking oversaturation?
> http://www.deadline.com/2013/02/disney-to-release-additional-films-based-on-star-wars-characters/


I'm not sure why this is making the news again; they announced the stand-alone movies back when they announced the "Sequel Trilogy" movies.

Whether or not it'll be oversaturation remains to be seen. Neither Disney nor Lucasfilm have ever been shy about flooding the market with product so, for them, it'll probably just be "business as usual".


----------



## edward 2 (Oct 6, 2010)

I know a story they could do.

the story of Han Solo..... start with flight school and end when he meets luke. or end when they land just a hour before luke and ben reach the space port.

this could make 2 good movies with a well done story.


----------



## GSaum (May 26, 2005)

edward 2 said:


> I know a story they could do.
> 
> the story of Han Solo..... start with flight school and end when he meets luke. or end when they land just a hour before luke and ben reach the space port.
> 
> this could make 2 good movies with a well done story.


Flight school? You seriously think a rogue like Han Solo went to FLIGHT SCHOOL?!!


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

edward 2 said:


> I know a story they could do.
> 
> the story of Han Solo..... start with flight school and end when he meets luke. or end when they land just a hour before luke and ben reach the space port.
> 
> this could make 2 good movies with a well done story.


Well, they've announced the first two "stand-alone" movies will likely be about Han Solo and Boba Fett. Hopefully this won't be a case of "Be careful what you wish for..."


----------



## wjplenge (Apr 14, 2011)

I also saw an article yesterday saying that Yoda is in consideration for a solo film asking the question, "Is Disney milking the cash cow?" Not as if they never did that before.


----------



## terryr (Feb 11, 2001)

So what happened to the live action TV show? It must be dead now. It was Lucas' baby.


----------



## TrekFX (Apr 15, 2004)

*Yoda Speaks*

Beware you must of small furry creatures, insidious they are.

Long before your time, long before starships there were, diversion I sought and I met a small mouse. His name... Willy his name was. Fed I did this mouse, a small piece of cheese. Grew it did. All the time, thought I did that it cared about me, but only the cheese it cared about.

Many years passed and many came to love this mouse and they too thought that it cared. But wrong they were, as was I, and more cheese led to a very large mouse. Finally... No force could stop it, and in time even the Force itself it did consume.

Beware you must.


----------



## Chuck_P.R. (Jun 8, 2003)

Model Man said:


> Has anyone come across this guy's reviews?!?
> http://redlettermedia.com/plinkett/star-wars/star-wars-episode-1-the-phantom-menace/
> 
> you should be able to find Ep2 and 3 reviews from there. Wow! Hits all nails on the head with authority!


Frackin' hilarious!!!!(I'm assuming that made up sci-fi expletives that were good enough to pass '70's prime time censors are still okay? If not sorry about that  )

My favorite quote "*@#! you Rick Behrman! You ruined this too!?! . . . Wait a minute! That's not Rick Behrman!?! What is it with Ricks?" :roll:


----------



## Chuck_P.R. (Jun 8, 2003)

Also, not only were the reviews hilarious, they actually were tremendously full of info.
I never liked Phantom Menace enough to look into it. 

But I found it genuinely shocking to see Lucas at the 1st internal screening appear to be totally shocked, almost horrified by the ending he came up with.

It also looked like everyone in the screening and on the set feared the guy - and usually when everyone from the prop guys, to wardrobe, to the higher-ups fear somebody they aren't all being paranoid.

It was strange to see him surrounded by all his fearful yes guys cringing at his reaction, as if Lucas was learning something they already knew and feared.

Lucas himself talked about how he wanted to take something out of the convulted four-way ending - but couldn't because he had filmed it all to be interrelated.:freak:

Wow!!! 

He was there involved with virtually every aspect of the production,
but he couldn't see that coming???

I know it couldn't have happened that way, as they needed to have a final script that at least roughly had all the basic story down before shooting-

but even knowing that it didn't happen that way -

his surprised reaction made it seem like he had made up the plotline as he was going along, and was genuinely surprised at what he himself came up with!!!

Then just a day or so later, he re-labels and calls the ending "bold," everybody nods in enthusiastic agreement and they just put the t*rd in the can and ship it out to theaters!



Anyone who hasn't clicked on them, checkout the two reviews of the movie. They are filled with info and are side-splitting at the same time!
http://redlettermedia.com/plinkett/star-wars/star-wars-episode-1-the-phantom-menace/ first posted by - and much thanks to - Model Man! :thumbsup:

As funny as they are . . . I *am* tempted to call the authorities in the reviewer's town and ask them to check out his basement - just in case . . .


----------



## derric1968 (Jun 13, 2003)

terryr said:


> So what happened to the live action TV show? It must be dead now. It was Lucas' baby.


Actually, let's not forget that Disney owns ABC.

You must have missed the comments from ABC entertainment president Paul Lee last month. I'd say things are looking up for Wars on TV.


----------

